# Trovoada Portalegre - 28 Abril 2011



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Abr 2011 às 16:02)

A NW de Portalegre, grande desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Abr 2011 às 19:56)

*Re: Trovoadas Alentejo - 27/28 Abril 2011*

Uma das que consegui apanhar, trovoada em Portalegre ás 19.40





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 20:43)

Não é o melhor vídeo de sempre, e não mostra praticamente nada, apenas algumas nuvens mas não descarto a intensidade da trovoada depois de se terem gastado as pilhas da máquina. 







(Hora a que o raio caiu aqui, na imagem de radar)






E agora o vídeo.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2011 às 20:45)

*re: Trovoada Portalegre - 28 Abril 2011 *

Bom vídeo spidervv, os putos todos aos berros quando se ouve o trovão


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 20:49)

*re: Trovoada Portalegre - 28 Abril 2011 *



Mário Barros disse:


> Bom vídeo spidervv, os putos todos aos berros quando se ouve o trovão



Subscrevo. os putos são sempre a mesma coisa nestas ocasiões, então as "meninas" (para não dizer outra coisa) é logo gritos 

Spidervv, andavas a pedir trovoada aí a tens


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 00:13)

*re: Trovoada Portalegre - 28 Abril 2011 *

Spider bom registo sim senhor! Tinhas ai umas excelentes vistas para umas fotos fabulosas!

Adoro ver essas descargas lá ao longe! Autenticas cortinas de água! 

Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!

E hoje não conseguiste fazer o tal time-lapse? Devia ficar um espanto!

Abraço vizinho!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2011 às 13:37)

*re: Trovoada Portalegre - 28 Abril 2011 *



actioman disse:


> Spider bom registo sim senhor! Tinhas ai umas excelentes vistas para umas fotos fabulosas!
> 
> Adoro ver essas descargas lá ao longe! Autenticas cortinas de água!
> 
> ...



 Por acaso se tivesse feito o timelapse, dava para ver o raio gigantesco que caiu aqui em frente. Tenho muita pena de não ter gravado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2011 às 13:57)

*re: Trovoada Portalegre - 28 Abril 2011 *

Uma vista privilegiada. Parabéns pelo registo, vêem-se nitidamente as cortinas de precipitação.

Ontem por Degracia também caíram vários aguaceiros acompanhados de granizo e trovoada. Um cenário idêntico.


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 14:45)

*re: Trovoada Portalegre - 28 Abril 2011 *



SpiderVV disse:


> Por acaso se tivesse feito o timelapse, dava para ver o raio gigantesco que caiu aqui em frente. Tenho muita pena de não ter gravado.



Spider, nestes dias é sempre de apostar. Na pior da hipóteses não se passa nada e apagas, mas SE acontecer algo interessante ficas com um registo memorável! 

Abraço!

PS - Já estas mais recomposto do susto? 
 CABUMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2011 às 19:16)

*re: Trovoada Portalegre - 28 Abril 2011 *



actioman disse:


> PS - Já estas mais recomposto do susto?
> CABUMMMMMM!!!!



 Já sim, e ainda bem que foi apenas um.


----------

